# iPhone 4s mit Samsung LED TV verbinden (WLAN)



## floriáno (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen wie es möglich ist mein iPhone mit meinem Samsung TV zu verbinden.
Zum Beispiel über irgendein Gerät welches per Lankabel/ HDMI Kabel an meinen TV angeschlossen ist und sich gleichzeitig in meinem Lannetzwerk befindet,
so dass ich mit dem iPhone (mit einer App?) Youtubevideos, Musik, Filme drahtlos (iPhone ist per WLAN ebenfalls in diesem Lannetzwerk) projizieren kann.

Hat wer eine Idee für die passende Hardware und überhaupt und so?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2013)

Ohne Zusatzgerät wird nicht so einfach gehen - aber mit nem Zusatzgrät müsste das an sich kein Problem sein. Es gibt zB dieses "Apple TV", das ist eine kleine Box, die Medieninhalte von Deinem Apple per WLAN abspielen kann, bei Badarf kann auch über zB itunes-Account aus dem Netz direkt was streamen ohne mac. Vielleicht funktioniert das auch mit nem iphone, da könntest Du dich ja mal erkundigen - kostet ca 100€. 

Ganz simpel wäre es natürlich, wenn Du sowieso ein Laptop hast oder brauchst - da kannst Du die Dateien ja einfach schnell draufkopieren und dann von da aus per HDMI am LCD anschauen. Es gibt aber auch AV-Receiver mit airplay, also extra für Apple - damit wäre das wiederum einfacher. Falls Du also sowieso mal ne Surroundanlage anschaffen wolltest, wäre auch das eine Möglichkeit.

Und es gibt ja auch einen Haufen Dockinsstations für ipod/iphone - leider sind das zu viele, als dass ich da mal eben was passendes finde, aber vlt. sind da auch welche dabei, die Filme weitergeben und nicht nur den Ton, was typisch für ipod-Docks wäre. Auf Anhieb finde ich eben nur besagtes AppleTV: Apple TV 2012 (MD199FD/A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und da bin ich nicht sicher, ob es auch per iphone geht.


Was für nen Samsung-TV hast Du denn genau?


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Januar 2013)

Also wenn dein TV (oder dein Surround-Receiver) kein AirPlay unterstützt, dann wäre das schon angesprochene Apple-TV die einfachste Alternative.

Apple - Apple TV - HD iTunes Inhalte und mehr auf deinem Fernseher.

Das habe ich selber bei mir im Einsatz und das streamen von Videos, Fotos und Musik von iOS Geräten wie iPhone und iPad funktioniert damit einfach und problemlos.


----------



## fubii (16. Januar 2013)

Das einfachste wird echt ein Apple TV sein. Ich habe auch einen und bin recht zufrieden mit dem Ding. Das Streamen von Inhalten vom iPhone oder iPad klappt sehr gut. Ich habe auch ein Programm für meinen Windows Rechner, darüber kann ich dann auch auf den Apple TV streamen. Zusätzlich bekommst du ja auch noch eine Mediathek, wie Maxxdome. Du kannst dir Filme für kleines Geld ausleihen und gucken. Schade finde ich, dass es bei der neueste Version noch kein jailbreak gibt. Bei der älteren Generation war dann auch streamen per DLNA von einem NAS zB möglich.


----------

